# Russian MICEX Index



## KnowThePast (28 July 2014)

Hi all,

A newbie to trading international shares here. 

I am interested in buying a Russian index (MICEX).

My broker, commsec, does not seem to have that in its list of tradeable international markets. What broker could I use in Australia to buy a small parcel of these?

Thanks


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (1 January 2015)

*Re: Russian Index*



KnowThePast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A newbie to trading international shares here.
> 
> ...




Im hoping you didnt get in lol


----------



## hhse (2 January 2015)

*Re: Russian Index*



Ariyahn2011 said:


> Im hoping you didnt get in lol




^^ I went bullish Russia yesterday in U.S stock market. Sold Put in RSX with strike of 13 .


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (2 January 2015)

*Re: Russian Index*



hhse said:


> ^^ I went bullish Russia yesterday in U.S stock market. Sold Put in RSX with strike of 13 .




I will get in a russian etf soon myself. I just feel there is a bit more hurt to come. With oil prices predicted to go lower. I think there is more to come. But i think long term bullish on russia aint a bad idea.


----------



## StockTrader010 (10 January 2015)

I bought some RSX a few months ago, at US$ 20.6. I didn't expect oil would go down as low as US$ 50 :frown:


----------



## hhse (10 January 2015)

StockTrader010 said:


> I bought some RSX a few months ago, at US$ 20.6. I didn't expect oil would go down as low as US$ 50 :frown:




Ouch!

Hopefully you were reducing your cost basis throughout.

Some info on Russia ETF.

https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/shows...market-profile-russia-01-07-2015?locale=en-US


----------



## StockTrader010 (12 January 2015)

hhse said:


> Ouch!
> Hopefully you were reducing your cost basis throughout.




Nope . Instead, the position is turning out to be a prime example of the disposition effect . Fortunately, it's only a small position.


----------



## StockTrader010 (26 January 2015)

StockTrader010 said:


> Nope . Instead, the position is turning out to be a prime example of the disposition effect . Fortunately, it's only a small position.




As a follow-up. RSX recovered the last couple of weeks. But apparently there are new troubles in the ukraine (around Mariupol)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30974283


----------

